# Gaggia Brera



## Sirfinthenet (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone......I'm new to the forum...just like to say hello......Had my Brera for about a month now.....and well pleased with it......just sampling all the different beans that are out there...trying to find the right one for me.......


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice to see you - to see you nice


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

My mum ordered a brera a couple of days ago and I'm at the parents' house today waiting for its delivery. Exciting! Seems like a steal at £300, too. Have you been totally satisfied with yours, sirfin?


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

I've just returned to the parental home and been able to play with the Brera. Has anyone else got any experience of this machine, and would be able to swap tips?


----------



## Sirfinthenet (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Django...........Bad news i'm afraid...had it two months now and its broke.........was frothing milk and it went into a high pitched scream......so stopped it.. it then went into "prime the circuit" mode and its stuck there now.........wont do anything now.......


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh no! Will you be replacing it?


----------



## Sirfinthenet (Feb 7, 2012)

Well been trawling the web for a couple of days trying to find a remedy.....with no luck....next step...try phoning Gaggia....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Belated welcome to Coffee Forums UK

I assume you got the machine new? Lets see how good the warranty service is...

Hope it gets fixed/replaced soon


----------



## Sirfinthenet (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Glen........Yes it was new........bout 2 months old now..........I've just got off the phone to philips...they were really helpful and are picking up the machine on tuesday 17th from my house........so fingers crossed........


----------



## Sirfinthenet (Feb 7, 2012)

Brera arrived back this morning.........not to bad just over a week......all in one peice and working perfectly.....


----------



## trooperj3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Django said:


> My mum ordered a brera a couple of days ago and I'm at the parents' house today waiting for its delivery. Exciting! Seems like a steal at £300, too. Have you been totally satisfied with yours, sirfin?


Where did your Mum but the Brera from for £300. It was listed on some websites with a link to the House of Fraser but it not now listed there.


----------

